# جهاز كشف اجهزة التنصت،جهاز لكشف كاميرات التجسس داخل الغرف،جهاز لكشف كاميرات التصوير



## foozzz (15 أبريل 2014)

مع انتشار كامرات التجسس وصغر حجمها والتحكم البعيد بها من قبل ضعفاء النفوس 
في الفنادق والشقق والاماكن النسائية المغلقة كالمشاغل وقاعات الافراح واماكن تبديل الملابس في اي مكان بالعالم ولذلك يصعب حصرها فمن الواجب الحذر منها حماية لك ولاهلك

جهاز صغير الحجم سهل التحكم به فترة الفحص لا تستغرق دقائق تحميك واسرتك باذن الله من شر انت في غنى عنه 
من الاجهزة الخبيثة اللتي لاترى بالعين مثل الكاميرات الموجود بجهاز كشف الدخان ويكون موجود في اكثر الاماكن ومثل فيش الكهرباء والذي لا تتوقعه ربطات العنق ساعات مكتبية ساعات جدارية قلم حامل ملابس جهاز قياس حرارة 
مفتاح سيارة مرآة نظارة ...الخ 
أماكن كثيرة لا تحصى والعياذ بالله منها حمانا الله وجميع المسلمين
كشف الكاميرات اللاسلكية:
ترفع الانتينا وان كانت هناك اجهزة تجسس كالكامرات او اي جهاز آخر يصدر ذبذبات موجية يصدر الجهاز صوتا واهتزاز للتنبيه حسب ضبط الجهاز وتزداد كلما اقتربت من اجهزة التجسس
كشف الكاميرات السلكية بالليزر

مجهزة ببطارية ليثيوم

طريقة الاستخدام:

هناك عدة خيارات

الاول: اضواء مكثفة ليزر احمر لكشف جميع انواع الكاميرات الخفية السلكية واللاسلكية.

الخيار الثاني للأجهزة اللاسلكية (بالصوت) : كشف الكاميرات والاجهزة التجسسية اللاسلكية وتتعقبها وتحدد مواقع الهواتف المحمولة واجهزة التشويش بترددات من 1ميجاهرتز الى 6.5 جيجاهرتز.
وهذا رابط فيديو المورد يشرح كيفية عمل الجهاز بالصوت ( اذا مافتح الرابط مباشرة أعمل له نسخ وبعدين أعلى الصفحة لصق )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIl6jCeKslY
ومجهزة بسماعة سلكية حين حاجتها للكشف بهدوء.

السعر 350 ريال فقط والتوصيل مجانا لاي منطقة بالمملكة العربية السعودية 
بالرياض التسليم يد بيد خارج الرياض تشحن مع شركة الزاجل

الكمية محدودة 
مسؤول التوصيل عن المنتج للطلب ابو راكان 0535885138
لرؤية المنتج تفضلو بزيارة الرابط http://masarat.mstaml.com/


مسؤول التوصيل عن المنتج للطلب ابو راكان 0535885138
لرؤية المنتج تفضلو بزيارة الرابط http://masarat.mstaml.com/


----------

